# Mrs C does Mr G Detail



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This is Mrs C new golf GTD with sports pack. We asked the dealer under strict orders not to touch the car at all. We asked them to remove the stickers and nothing else. The vehicle was inspected under their showroom lights and my swirl finder light and I was pleased to only find one small mark which was a big surprise. The car was brought straight home and given a new car detail by myself and Mrs C. The only products that we used and are not on show in the photos are BH autofoam by pump sprayer, ODK arctic snowfoam, HDD tar remover and Dj BTBM for the 2BW. Hope you like the photos :thumb:

















BH Auto foam as pre wash.




ODK Artic snow foam:argie:







Decon stage begins.


Z18 clay and Meguairs last touch as lube diluted 50/50.



Rinsed then dried with i2Detailing twist drying towel.


















2X layers followed by a layer of OCD Nebula show wax.
















Finished shots.





















Missed a bit on the arch:wall:





















.


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Stunning mate! Love the MK7 GTD's


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

looking fabulous guys!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking good.nice work done.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice car, nice photos, nice work. I'm not jealous at all. Looks great.


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Love it! Looks awesome


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

looks stunning in black, well done both, nice to see partners sharing the work.
how do you find the raspberry wheel seal for durability .


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Stunning


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

looks great, wish my missus would help keep her car in good condition


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Looking really good. Nice car too.



chris.t said:


> looks great, wish my missus would help keep her car in good condition


Don't we all. It's one of those "man jobs"

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, must be hard to keep clean this time of year. Still a beautiful car inside out.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

:thumb: Nice, Very nice.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great work and funnily enough the exact wax choice when I collect my CC next Saturday. 21 miles on the clock but pre-registered by the dealer last December so a year's worth of dealer washes to correct! Somehow can't imaging the paint will be as perfect as yours but over £14K off list price.:buffer:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Schweeet! :thumb:


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice work chongo, hope Mrs c let you touch it after her success with the AMG !!! Nice motor mate 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

very nice


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Lovely car and great job..

What wash mitt did you use?


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice work and a 100 times better than the wash it would have received at the dealers!!


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks great, Mrs has a golf GTI - not that she helps me clean it though 

whats the wheel seal like for endurance ?

Rob


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice work & write up :thumb: I see the 45 is beading well  & where did you get the tyre brush from? cheers


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Dazzel81 said:


> Nice work & write up :thumb: I see the 45 is beading well  & where did you get the tyre brush from? cheers


From a AS rep at £4 a pop:thumb:


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Is that a genuine AMG in the background? looks strange with no spoiler on


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

robwils said:


> Looks great, Mrs has a golf GTI - not that she helps me clean it though
> 
> whats the wheel seal like for endurance ?
> 
> Rob


I used it on my car and it's lasting very well:thumb: and that's been month so far. The only problem is the spray head is s...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic work guys, on a really beautiful car. 

Health to enjoy, Mrc C!!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

angel1449 said:


> Is that a genuine AMG in the background? looks strange with no spoiler on


It is mate:thumb: it's the face lift model but I didn't want the kit on. A lot of people prefer it like that:thumb: but goes like a rocket :car:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

chongo said:


> From a AS rep at £4 a pop:thumb:


Or you could save yourself £3 and get a set of brushes with virtually the same brush included (just not coloured fancy) from the pound shop.....although if you've got a fancy motor you might want a fancy brush.:lol:


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

I do quite like the stealth look of it mate looks different to every other one ive saw


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> Or you could save yourself £3 and get a set of brushes with virtually the same brush included (just not coloured fancy) from the pound shop.....although if you've got a fancy motor you might want a fancy brush.:lol:


It's Christmas so I thought I splash out a bit:lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

angel1449 said:


> I do quite like the stealth look of it mate looks different to every other one ive saw


It's on the showroom thread if you want to look and see it:thumb:

Mrs C just said to me why are we talking about my car:lol::lol:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

chongo said:


> It's Christmas so I thought I splash out a bit:lol:


Next you'll be telling me the Mrs has got you some cleaning gear for Christmas! :lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

okcharlie said:


> Next you'll be telling me the Mrs has got you some cleaning gear for Christmas! :lol:


It's on my 🎅 list


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovely detail and write-up, the results are a credit to you both.

Enjoy the new car!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work :thumb:

Stop biting your nails, it is not good to have them that short


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> Very nice work :thumb:
> 
> Stop biting your nails, it is not good to have them that short


:lol::lol: attention to detail mate so I don't scratch the paint


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Good point, well made.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Love the motor, love the detailing but then again Mrs C has a good tutor.
What product did you use to treat the tyres please, have been using that wheel sealant for a few weeks now and really like it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Love the motor, love the detailing but then again Mrs C has a good tutor.
> What product did you use to treat the tyres please, have been using that wheel sealant for a few weeks now and really like it.


Am not one for using a tyre dressing in this weather, but because I was Ordered to by the mrs  Auto GLYM tyre dressing, a very underrated dressing if I might say:thumb: great wheel sealant but the spray trigger is s...


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

chongo said:


> Am not one for using a tyre dressing in this weather, but because I was Ordered to by the mrs  Auto GLYM tyre dressing, a very underrated dressing if I might say:thumb: great wheel sealant but the spray trigger is s...


Chongo,

Where do you get that big fluffy wash pad? I need one urgently!

Thanks


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I got it at Waxstock this year from a stand but not sure who from, but it is a Adams mit and it is excellent mitt that I highly recommend to buy.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs C defo deserves a Festool this Xmas :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

suds said:


> Mrs C defo deserves a Festool this Xmas :thumb:


I've always found an ironing board to do the trick lol

Sent from my D6603


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> I've always found an ironing board to do the trick lol
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Good call Cooks- if you've got the patience, but the cover would need to be well padded to avoid scratching your body...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Mrs C defo deserves a Festool this Xmas :thumb:


That's not the kind of tool I had in mind


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> That's not the kind of tool I had in mind


That's not what the hospital meant when they said "bed-rest" :driver:
Just finished my ironing- so, 'night all


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> That's not what the hospital meant when they said "bed-rest" :driver:
> Just finished my ironing- so, 'night all


Being doing plenty of that:lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

robwils said:


> Looks great, Mrs has a golf GTI - not that she helps me clean it though
> 
> whats the wheel seal like for endurance ?
> 
> Rob


It's on my AMG and that's been around a month now and it's had plenty of road use and washing, but it still beading nicely and it's very easy to PW them clean.

On the bottle it says up to 4-6 months so time will tell:thumb: smells amazing


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

looking well. Lovely car just keeping it clean being black could be a challenge


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

scuba-phil said:


> looking well. Lovely car just keeping it clean being black could be a challenge


Not for me it won't be:detailer: that's mrs C problem


----------



## diggy87 (Jun 15, 2015)

chongo said:


> From a AS rep at £4 a pop:thumb:


Hi mate what pressure sprayer is that? It looks much better than the £15 ones I've seen about


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

diggy87 said:


> Hi mate what pressure sprayer is that? It looks much better than the £15 ones I've seen about


Hi mate:wave: to be honest I can't remember what it is called, but it's a 3 litre one from eBay I think I paid £6-7 for it:thumb: but it's been doing the job now for a while so not complaining. For that price I would be happy if I had it for a year or so.


----------



## diggy87 (Jun 15, 2015)

chongo said:


> Hi mate:wave: to be honest I can't remember what it is called, but it's a 3 litre one from eBay I think I paid £6-7 for it:thumb: but it's been doing the job now for a while so not complaining. For that price I would be happy if I had it for a year or so.


I think I've found it and just ordered one

Here's the link for anyone interested - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131809147843


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

matt_r said:


> Lovely car and great job..
> 
> What wash mitt did you use?


X2

Lovely job :detailer:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking good Chongo!
Nice to know there are still car retailers out there who understand the needs of people who detail


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice job both. The GTD looks great in black.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice car Mrs. C and great job on the detail! :thumb:

A neighbour has a GTD with the 'Sport and Sound Pack' and, dare I say it, the exhaust sounds pretty good for a diesel! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Nice car Mrs. C and great job on the detail! :thumb:
> 
> A neighbour has a GTD with the 'Sport and Sound Pack' and, dare I say it, the exhaust sounds pretty good for a diesel! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I know it gets more looks than mine pi..es me off.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jue said:


> X2
> 
> Lovely job :detailer:


Got it at Waxstock this year from HHD stand:thumb: I paid £12 for it and it's been the best mitt today that I have used.:thumb:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Do you know if this is it Chongo - http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co....ition-detail-luxury-lambswool-wash-mitt-large

Looks like a great mitt &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

chongo said:


> it's been the best mitt today that I have used.:thumb:


interesting! ...so which one did you use yesterday?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Forsh said:


> interesting! ...so which one did you use yesterday?


To date:wall: well spotted. Great mitt though:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> Got it at Waxstock this year from HHD stand:thumb: I paid £12 for it and it's been the best mitt today that I have used.:thumb:


Oh for goodness sake- it's not a mitt it's a wash pad (looks like a seat cushion from the playboy mansion). Probably the Adams 10 incher- Mrs C's choice?
Btw you look very nice in the pink top Chongas :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jue said:


> Do you know if this is it Chongo - http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co....ition-detail-luxury-lambswool-wash-mitt-large
> 
> Looks like a great mitt ��


This one from motorgeek.

Adam's Professional Car Wash Pad
Wash with the the professional way with an Adam's Professional Car Wash Pad. It delivers 20 more sudsy... Adam's Professional Car Wash Pad
£11.95
InfoBuy


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Oh for goodness sake- it's not a mitt it's a wash pad (looks like a seat cushion from the playboy mansion). Probably the Adams 10 incher- Mrs C's choice?
> Btw you look very nice in the pink top Chongas :thumb:


It fits nicely in her small hands


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job, you did well not to let them touch it. :thumb:

I was looking at a Basalt Black new GTI in the showroom on Saturday and the bonnet looked terrible like cats had been fighting on it - horrendous!


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

As far as the waxing is concerned, did you apply BH Double Speed Wax then topped it up with the Nebula show wax? The pic/caption might not have been clear.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cargainz said:


> As far as the waxing is concerned, did you apply BH Double Speed Wax then topped it up with the Nebula show wax? The pic/caption might not have been clear.


I forgot to add the picture :wall: yes DSW X2 then a layer of Nebula :thumb:


----------

